# Modified Bern G2 helmet (added side goggle-straps)



## BlackhawkDriver (Dec 25, 2012)

looks badass man. you might be on to something. might even see this mod on some other helmets later.


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks man. Like most innovation, it was forced by personal experience!

Back out in ten days, will look forward to enjoying my goggles staying in place then!

I do enjoy the satisfaction of not just buying snowboarding gear, but getting it all setup, tuned and modified through experience, like a military op'!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

all hail GSA


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 29, 2012)

The Geological Society of America?


----------

